# ALUMINIUM T-TRACK



## Arnold9801 (23 Jan 2018)

Apart from Axminster and a few other woodwork suppliers, does anyone know of anywhere else where you can buy aluminium t-track at a much cheaper rate in the U.K.?

Regards


----------



## NazNomad (23 Jan 2018)

T-bar or t-track?


----------



## Arnold9801 (23 Jan 2018)

NazNomad":2kcwk1kb said:


> T-bar or t-track?



My apols.... I meant “T-track!”

If i could source it more cheaply than woodwork suppliers sell it for, I would like to use it for my radial arms saw cut off table/bed.

Regards


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Jan 2018)

Edit the heading? You might get right answer if ask the right question.


----------



## pcb1962 (23 Jan 2018)

Rutlands sell it for £2.50 a foot, how much cheaper do you want?


----------



## transatlantic (23 Jan 2018)

Depending on quantity, this may or may not appeal to you

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/800mm-31-5-T ... 2603230873
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SET-of-10PCS ... 2518364293

but yes - it's very annoying how expensive it is


----------



## Brandlin (23 Jan 2018)

pcb1962":3lizayvs said:


> Rutlands sell it for £2.50 a foot, how much cheaper do you want?


Its a VERY simple aluminium extrusion which outside of the woodworking world retails for 1/2 of that price.

I buy 2m lengths of similar track designed to go with 20x20 extrusion. Costs me about £7.50 delivered. I make that about £1.12 per foot and its a more complex extrusion shape.

Just search for "aluminium extrusion C channel" or U channel... with a bit of hunting i found half a dozen suppliers in this kind of price range though volumes and delivery costs varied.



transatlantic":3lizayvs said:


> Depending on quantity, this may or may not appeal to you
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/800mm-31-5-T ... 2603230873
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SET-of-10PCS ... 2518364293


Other than being completely out of stock that ebay link is to 800mm lengths for £10.89 thats over £4 a foot so even more expensive than rutlands!


----------



## transatlantic (23 Jan 2018)

Brandlin":3q534pnc said:


> pcb1962":3q534pnc said:
> 
> 
> > Rutlands sell it for £2.50 a foot, how much cheaper do you want?
> ...




Is it the standard size though? so that you can use 3rd party jigs. U or C channel won't work with jigs that use the T shape to clamp things

It would also help if you linked the products you're talking about.


----------



## Brandlin (23 Jan 2018)

transatlantic":2e56yj0s said:


> Brandlin":2e56yj0s said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That rutlands channel IS "C" channel. "U" channel doesn't have the lip.


----------



## transatlantic (23 Jan 2018)

Ok then - can you post links to cheaper equivalents then (standard size)?


----------



## Arnold9801 (23 Jan 2018)

Thank you for your replies. Am glad other sources have also noticed that if it’s sold by anyone from the woodwork fraternity that it costs a lot more than other sources.

Will have a look at your suggestions.

Regards


----------



## beech1948 (24 Jan 2018)

Try these links

https://www.fine-tools.com/otoro-t-tracks.html

https://www.fine-tools.com/t-nutschiene.html

http://www.axminster.co.uk/ujk-technology-universal-t-track-ax889077]

https://woodworkersworkshop.co.uk/products/incra-mitre-channel-32in-undrilled

https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/600mm-T-tr...for-Router-Table/13006152694?iid=253063724211

good luck


----------



## pcb1962 (24 Jan 2018)

Arnold9801":1be3ov0l said:


> Thank you for your replies. Am glad other sources have also noticed that if it’s sold by anyone from the woodwork fraternity that it costs a lot more than other sources.



When you find somewhere you can buy it cheaper than Rutlands please post a link here.


----------



## transatlantic (26 Jan 2018)

The 1/2" is down to £26 now at Rutlands

http://www.rutlands.co.uk/sp+woodworkin ... k2052pack4


----------



## Steve Maskery (26 Jan 2018)

That really is a very good price, 16ft for £27. It's not long ago that it was priced at £39. I have a fair bit, so I don't need any at the mo, but if I did, I'd be stocking up.

BTW, when I first started selling jig bits and pieces, I looked at importing. I can't remember the figures now, it was years ago, but I do remember coming to the conclusion that a) I would have to shell out a couple of grand up front and b) I still wouldn't be able to compete with Rutlands on price.

Fill yer boots, I'd say.


----------



## davem62 (26 Jan 2018)

Just ordered ,thank you


----------



## Bodgers (27 Jan 2018)

Arnold9801":3aufcelx said:


> Thank you for your replies. Am glad other sources have also noticed that if it’s sold by anyone from the woodwork fraternity that it costs a lot more than other sources.
> 
> Will have a look at your suggestions.
> 
> Regards



It is like the wedding industry isn't it? Once a normal thing is targeted at an audience that has more acceptance of high costs, the cost rockets.

Sharpening gear is a good example of this. Knife sharpening stuff is typically cheaper than woodworking sharpening gear.


----------



## pcb1962 (27 Jan 2018)

Bodgers":1gjt4cb0 said:


> Arnold9801":1gjt4cb0 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your replies. Am glad other sources have also noticed that if it’s sold by anyone from the woodwork fraternity that it costs a lot more than other sources.
> ...



Well possibly, but none of the people here saying that Rutlands and others are putting an excessive markup on aluminium T track have so far shown this to be the case.
I've checked Aluminium Warehouse, Metal Supermarket etc, none of them sell it, so this is a niche product and niche products always sell at a premium price due to low volumes.
Can one of you who's saying that it's overpriced at Rutlands please give one link to somewhere it's sold cheaper?


----------



## Droogs (27 Jan 2018)

U channel starting @ 2.53/m

http://www.simmal.com/product/aluminium-channel/

also capalex do C type - lipped extusion but no price listed
http://www.capalex.co.uk/standards/lipped_channels.html

and this may be useful

https://uk.misumi-ec.com/vona2/detail/110302374430/


----------



## memzey (27 Jan 2018)

Er looks like it’s £39 to me, unless I’m missing something? The Rutlands one that is.


----------



## Steve Maskery (27 Jan 2018)

memzey":2vwgo1yr said:


> Er looks like it’s £39 to me, unless I’m missing something? The Rutlands one that is.



Oo-er, they have put it back up again. It was 26.99 yesterday. Well done to anyone who was quick off the mark!


----------



## arcflup (27 Jan 2018)

memzey":22b0vryo said:


> Er looks like it’s £39 to me, unless I’m missing something? The Rutlands one that is.



It was a 12hr flash sale and went back up at midnight. I'm on their mailing list which borders on spam but they do occasionally have a good deal. I bought the 6nr 5' sash cramps for £60 week before last and my T-track arrived this morning


----------



## transatlantic (27 Jan 2018)

Droogs":m5hlujko said:


> U channel starting @ 2.53/m
> 
> http://www.simmal.com/product/aluminium-channel/
> 
> ...



Most people are going to want to use 3rd party accessories , so it also needs to be the standard size, which those aren't.

Also they're most likely bulk order too.


----------

